# Leichtes OS?



## Markos12 (9. Februar 2018)

Ciao zusammen,
 
Meine Schwester hat sich einen Laptop gekauft, aber er hat kein OS&#8230; sie versteht sich nicht so sehr über diese Sachen, und wusste nicht was sie macht.
Jetzt muss ich, wie oft, Hilfe leisten 
 
Ich wollte fragen was für ein OS ihr empfehlen würdet? Was am leichtesten zum Benutzten wäre? Ich persönlich habe ein Apple OS, und damit würde sie nicht zurecht kommen.
Bitte um Hilfe!!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (9. Februar 2018)

Evtl. erstmal mit so einem Lerncomputer anfangen, So etwas hatte ich damals mal. Sorry, aber da fällt mir echt nix zu ein. Es gibt keine "leichten oder schweren" Betriebssysteme.

 

Ansonsten Computerkurs besuchen. Die fangen wirklich bei null an.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Februar 2018)

Wie alt ist sie und was will sie denn mit dem Laptop machen?

Ansonsten Windows oder halt OSX. Wobei ich persönlich OSX bevorzugen würde.


----------



## Tikume (9. Februar 2018)

Nimm ihr den Rechner weg und gib ihr einen Apfel. Den kann sie zur Not essen.


----------



## york747 (24. Februar 2018)

Meiner Meinung nach ist Windows 10 wirklich das beste OS, weil es gut und praktisch ist, deswegen ist es zu empfehlen. Doch es gibt ein paar Sachen, auf die man achten sollte, wenn man das beste dabei erzielen will.
 
Am besten wäre es, wenn man es Online kauft, weil man so alles in Überblick behalten kann und auch viel Geld so sparen. Doch ich glaub, dass man die windows 10 lizenz kaufen muss, doch es ist kein Problem, weil man sowas auch Online kaufen kann und damit einen wirklich klaren Durchblick bekommen.
Check es mal selber, wenn du dich interessierst.
 
Grüß


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Februar 2018)

Ich verweise hier mal dezent auf die [regeln]. Besonders Punkt 4.22.


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. Februar 2018)

Wie alt ist sie und was will sie denn mit dem Laptop machen?

Ansonsten Windows oder halt OSX. Wobei ich persönlich OSX bevorzugen würde.

 

Naja, OSX bekommt man auf normalen Laptops aber (fast) nicht zum Laufen oder gibt es offizelle Install-Mittel?


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Februar 2018)

OSX läuft inzwischen auch auf Intel Systemen.


----------



## MikolajPL (7. April 2018)

Meine Schwester hat sich einen Laptop gekauft, aber er hat kein OS &#8230;


 

Ist das ein Neugerät? Ohne OS spart man sich vielleicht die entsprechenden Lizenzkosten. Meiner Erfahrung nach werden Laptops ohne OS verkauft, um zu kaschieren, dass die verbaute Hardware nicht mehr die neueste ist.

Kannst du bitte ein paar Eckdaten zu dem Gerät durchgeben.

 

 

 


Ich wollte fragen was für ein OS ihr empfehlen würdet? Was am leichtesten zum Benutzten wäre? Ich persönlich habe ein Apple OS, und damit würde sie nicht zurecht kommen.


 

Sollte die Hardware tatsächlich nicht besonders stark sein, so würde sich eventuell eine Linux-Distribution anbieten:

- Lubuntu siehe https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu

- Xubuntu siehe https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xubuntu

- Ubuntu MATE siehe https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu#Ubuntu_MATE

 

Die modernen OS unterscheiden sich in der Bedienung kaum voneinander.

Einzig bei der Administration von Linux könnte es Schwierigkeiten geben.

Die Lizenzbediengungen von Apple erlauben die Installation von macOS einzig auf Apple-Hardware.


----------

